# Google- Forest's one-a-day IBS drug Linzess to take on Amitiza - Medical Marketing and Media



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Forest's one-a-day IBS drug Linzess to take on Amitiza**Medical Marketing and Media*Forest and Ironwood's *IBS* drug Linzess (linaclotide), which won FDA approval last week for treatment of chronic constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation, is expected by some analysts to become a blockbuster. The drug's once-daily *...*FDA approves Linzess for *irritable bowel syndrome*, constipation<nobr>WOGX</nobr>Interesting Stocks To Watch - September 4: CPB, IRWD, SLXP, CVE, NPSP, SRPT<nobr>RTT News</nobr>FDA Approves Linzess for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and Constipation<nobr>Becker's Hospital Review</nobr><nobr>*all 14 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

